# Running electrical wire into 98 Buick Lasabre



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Sounds like a good way to burn up your car.... That's gonna be a Massive current draw....
1500w for the block heater,+ Another 1500w for a cabin heater,..??
You'll want to use something like a heavy 12ga commercial extention cord for the wire...
With the vibration of the car, Solid conductors Won't last very long...

You'll have to drill a hole in the firewall,.. They're pretty well sealed...


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

why not open the window slightly and feed in an extension cord, then roll the window up snug. Plug in your timer and heater. Done finisshed.....:thumbup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah if I go through with this I plan to use 12awg for sure. Do block heaters really pull 1500w? I figured it was more like a couple hundred. If that's the case I'd have to use two circuits. Mind you I only really need the block heaters for days where it's like 30 below, so I could just forget the inside heater and just deal with the frost like I do every other morning. 

I suppose I could open the window a bit and pass the cord but that kinda defeats the purpose, I would just lose all the heat right away.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been able to find a spot along the door jamb where the door can be closed on the extension cord without squashing and without heat loss.

Heat is not lost that fast from a window "cracked" open as many of us already know in summer. You don't have the bottom to top circulation as you do in an attic with soffit and gable vents (or soffit and ridge vents).

Now where do you buy aftermarket block heaters?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Roll up a towel to plug up the gap in the window; there's always room with this "gasket" for a cord.


----------

